
Hospitals Tell Doctors They’ll Be Fired If They Speak Out About Lack of Gear - notlukesky
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-03-31/hospitals-tell-doctors-they-ll-be-fired-if-they-talk-to-press
======
sharemywin
Shit, I'd be like fire me...

It's way too easy in this environment for people to act selfishly. I don't
giving people excuse is the way to go.

